# Humber Bridge Toll for motorhomes and rv's - INFORMATION



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Wondering what the toll for our rv would be, I sent an email to the Humber Bridge. Here's the reply for your information.

------------------------------------------

Dear Shane

Thank you for your recent email in relation to the Humber Bridge toll charge for an American motor home.

The toll charge for any rigid motor home having 2 or 3 axles is, at present, £2.70 in each direction (same as a car) providing it is used for the sole purpose of a motor caravan.

If the motor home has a trailer attached, the toll charge is, at present, £4.90 in each direction (same as a car and caravan).

Regards

Ivor Marshall

Senior Operations Inspector

Humber Bridge Board
Ferriby Road
Hessle
East Yorkshire
HU13 0JG

Tel: 01482 647161
Fax: 01482 640838

Email: [email protected]


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Snelly said:


> Must do it in my RV some time
> Did it on my push bike once when I was working at BAe Brough.
> Boy was that scary 8O
> 
> .......the bridge that is!  , the airfield was great.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

When we have an emergency transfer to Hull, we go accross on blue lights and they open a lane in the toll booth just for us. Its all exciting stuff! But not as exciting as doing it on a push bike mind. :lol:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Snelly said:


> But not as exciting as doing it on a push bike mind. :lol:


errrrr, i don't remember using the word "exciting"!!! 8O 8)


----------



## 94415 (May 1, 2005)

Snelly said:


> When we have an emergency transfer to Hull, we go accross on blue lights and they open a lane in the toll booth just for us. Its all exciting stuff! But not as exciting as doing it on a push bike mind. :lol:


Why not get blue lights for your RV? :lol:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

TheRallier said:


> Snelly said:
> 
> 
> > When we have an emergency transfer to Hull, we go accross on blue lights and they open a lane in the toll booth just for us. Its all exciting stuff! But not as exciting as doing it on a push bike mind. :lol:
> ...


They're on the list....


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm

Blue lights for the RV......could be the way forward!!!!


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

TheRallier said:


> Snelly said:
> 
> 
> > When we have an emergency transfer to Hull, we go accross on blue lights and they open a lane in the toll booth just for us. Its all exciting stuff! But not as exciting as doing it on a push bike mind. :lol:
> ...


Now there's an idea.
if i have a heart attack, I wan't wanna them to come for me!!!!
Cold beer and a pizza on the way to A & E!!!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

300mg aspirin, 800mcg GTN and 500ml beer STAT


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Whats up with this company you send a pleasant e-mail requesting information and all you get is a simpple polite and fast response with all the relevent info, its about time they wer------------------hang on thats whats suposed to happen 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 
Geo
got so used to complaining I went into auto reply mode sorry :lol:


----------

